# Crazy silly facemask using



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I have noticed it's rather common people put DOWN the facemask when it's EXTRA NEEDED when talking to someone CLOSE face to face!!!
I have seen it at TV and vdeos e g
/The Philippines: 
Farmers market. 
Real estate agent. 
A Filipino who try to make the world a bit better by pick a few poor families and assist them. He arrive with facemask but put it down when sit down talking to them CLOSE! 

/USA
Some NFL leaders have facemask. Several of them put the facemask down when they talk CLOSE to a single player!!!

/Sweden
I keep away from people extra much now because of covid, so I haven't seen it myself IRL. In Sweden almost no one use facemask anyway!!! So that's even worse  although not as silly


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

Went to our local supermarket yesterday by tricycle using our regular driver along the road people were standing and siting outside their homes many without facemasks ! A checkpoint further along the road was only interested in checking motorbikes ! Our driver said they had to get tbeir daily quotas ! Makes me think the local gov are not taking the covid thing seriously


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It seems to be easing up more in our area and I like it, I'm tired of being stuck and would like to see us get back to normal travel.

I'm not so sure about the Covid numbers reported in our area either, the Municipality yesterday said 6 people got the Covid but? it takes 14 days to get test results so how can this diagnose happen so fast?

I was at the clinic yesterday to get my medial clearance in order to travel to a much larger city and get to my bank plus grocery shopping anyway while I was at this clinic I noticed several people were having medical issues .. High Blood Pressure and so it sort of gave me some anxiety waiting for my turn and anyway today while out I sure wore that face mask and face shield and the guy in front of me at the grocery store was turned away he had a high temperature.

Protect yourselves with those silly face masks and face shields you don't want this sickeness.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

Latest update from Los Banos Civic centre is 1 confirmed death , Male aged 73yrs admitted to Hospital conformed case sept 30th, Died Oct 1st, no Travel history, no known exposure to confirmed case,but severe symptons.the civic centre figures show that most of the recent cases are from Batong Malake.
I actually managed to get a haircut on Monday in Olivaraz mall Temp checked had to wear face mask and shield, shoes disinfected and hand sanitizer.
Again saw lots of people along the road not wearing face masks ! 
Its our Barangay Fiesta on Sunday no news yet as to what will be allowed usually its a long procession up and down the road followed by many fishing boats in the bay having a race and water fight !


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> It seems to be easing up more in our area and I like it, I'm tired of being stuck and would like to see us get back to normal travel.
> 
> I'm not so sure about the Covid numbers reported in our area either, the Municipality yesterday said 6 people got the Covid but? it takes 14 days to get test results so how can this diagnose happen so fast?
> 
> ...



It just goes to show how easily this virus can be spread even if you are the most protected and secure person on the planet...yesterday they announced that President Donald Trump and his wife both tested positive for the virus and today he went to the hospital for isolated treatment a Bethesda...

I too am waiting for the day when we can please get back to normal! And I mean really normal...the way it was before...

Many people might disagree with this next statement but personally, I think this will all eventually pass with time...it has too! The human race is not wired to be separated or isolated or wearing face masks...AND our economies cannot survive with these shutdown rules...PERIOD!

Airlines, buses, trains and restaurants or movie theaters were all having difficulties before the pandemic trying to make a profit...AND they ALL were based upon the fact that they needed to cram as many people into a given space as possible just to survive...they simply CANNOT survive at 30% or 50% capacity! Why do you think the airline seats kept getting smaller and smaller and they tried to cram more and more seats into each plane? (Yes some of the money did line the pockets of the Board of Directors) But the real reason is it is extremely expensive to operate a world wide carrier service! They needed to make more money so they have an excess of cash on hand so they can upgrade and buy new planes, etc...has anyone priced the cost of a new passenger jet lately? Or jet fuel? Or the rising cost of employees salaries?

And bars or dance clubs...part of the atmosphere was the crowd...or live music concerts and beaches...

*It simply cannot happen!*

PLUS, the human race is not capable of and not willing to be separated and socially distanced from each other for long periods of time! We are, (biologically), social animals and we NEED that personal interaction with others.

My personal prediction is that this will ALL go away in the near future and things WILL return to normal, (and anyone is welcome to disagree but in the end...5 years from now, we will see what the actual outcome is regarding this pandemic...

It has already started...people are tired of being couped up and isolated...the death rate has dropped dramatically in recent months and will continue to drop even lower...(still lots of new cases but doctors have reduced the actual death rate to near flu like levels with current treatment methods)...

People are getting the virus but very few are dying now compared to when the pandemic first started! 97 to 98% of ALL reported cases worldwide are mild or below...many people do not even know that they have the virus until they are tested!

Soon this will be just another thing like the flu or anything else! Think about it...how long has the world been around? and how many times has the world been slammed with a plague or a virus before and the World was NEVER shut down!

None of us really knows what is going to happen tomorrow or the next day but my prediction is still that as time goes by, this will just be another flu-like virus and life will go on as it always has!

#ThePlague
#SwineFlu
#BirdFlu
#Collera
#SmallPox
#A Dozen Other Examples Throughout History...


*THIS TOO WILL PASS...STAY SAFE OUT THERE EVERYONE...*


----------

